
Ask HN: How do you invest in yourself? - kratom_sandwich
What investments do you make when it comes to human capital? Health? Well-being? And which ones have the highest returns?
======
RemoteIsHeaven
> which ones have the highest returns

Build good, strong relationships.

As geeks we dont tend to value human relationships.

However, good, strong relationships will pay out dividends and change your
life for the better.

They will encourage you to improve yourself, improve your health, improve your
knowledge.

On the other hand it's also important to realize bad actors and act
accordingly.

Check out my latest ASK HN thread for an idea on handling bad actors.

------
quietthrow
A good investment is goal driven. Vague (Human capital) goals are no good. In
lieu of specific goals or outcomes I assume you are talking about life in
general.

1\. Health: a)Physical- stay fit by exercising daily,eat healthy(this is a
broad topic), lead a active life even if through hobbies. B) mental - meditate
and become self aware. Understand what activity and people contribute to
positive state and what to negative states. Practice gratitude and honesty
with yourself and others.

2) relationships: do hobbies with friends and family. Build bonds by seeking
out experiences.

------
openlowcode
I would recommend, by order of priority \- sleep enough and drink enough \-
eat well and perform 30 minutes exercise a day \- invest in relation with your
loved ones (parents, children, significant others). If you are in the phase in
your life where you do not live with your family (young adult), have a few
valued friends.

If you have all this, whatever happens at work will not kill you, and this is
a good thing.

------
jackgolding
For me this year the best improvements have come from time - these have the
highest returns monetary wise too as most are free.

\- Meditating (Headspace or Waking Up App - try the 30 day trials)

\- Heavily exercising 3-4 times a week ($15/week gym)

\- $8 Gratitude Journal app

\- Eating clean and cooking (cheaper than eating out)

In the last 10 years (I'm nearly 30) I've invested a lot in coaching,
training, conferences and books - nothing has really helped even close to as
much as the above. At the end of the day my increases in salary have been
mainly from keeping a critical mind, not further training. A great daily
practice also makes every book I read much more meaningful.

------
askafriend
From a spending money perspective, I don't hesitate to spend on food. Whether
it's eating out at nice places or buying high quality food products - I won't
really think about it.

From a mostly time perspective, going to the gym and staying fit.

------
Ruth_K
If you`re talking about money: I`m investing in my health (food, yoga and so
on) and appearance. Sometimes family. But if we`re speaking about not material
stuff: self-development (different courses or reading something like this:
[https://ivypanda.com/essays/were-the-founding-fathers-
blatan...](https://ivypanda.com/essays/were-the-founding-fathers-blatantly-
sexist-and-misogynist-in-the-foundation-period-of-our-republic/) and so on)
and family.

~~~
RemoteIsHeaven
Right on the money!

I also suggested building good, strong relationships.

------
thedevindevops
A commitment to healthy eating, an exercise plan and a complete and ruthless
approach to only having relationships that have an objective net benefit to
psychological wellbeing

------
markus_zhang
I have the same question.

I want to invest in myself, but the uncertainty of future employment and the
unknown quality of paid study resources limit my choices.

------
notomorrow
Taking sleeping and walking seriously.

~~~
non-entity
Seriously how do you do the former. It seems damn near impossible to balance
work, personal development for my career in the future, social life and health
while still getting recommended amounts of sleep?

~~~
wallflower
First step is to track your sleep with an Oura or Fitbit or other device.
These devices are not going to be as accurate as an EEG used in a sleep study,
and they are good enough, even if they usually cannot tell the difference
between fiddling with your phone in bed and light sleep. Maybe you can survive
on less sleep. But the first step is to figure out your baseline.

------
Alex_wikiroutes
I invest time in creating the right habits.

------
lethisaputri
i think health is good one

